
Show HN: The Importance of Logging – Introducing Logality - thanpolas
https://thanpol.as/nodejs/why-logs-are-important-introducing-logality
======
quickthrower2
Stupid question time. Is this a replacement for logstash? Or would you use it
in conjunction?

